# Prayers for the Dodgins family



## j_seph (Aug 14, 2012)

Keith was killed in a tree cutting accident yesterday in White County. He was 40 foot up a tree when it came back and hit him in the chest and abdomen causing blunt force trauma knocking him inverted, hanging from the tree. He went into cardiac arrest as they were getting him down and he passed on the way to the hospital. Keith was only 41 years old and leaves behind 3 daughters.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 14, 2012)

How sad. Our prayers for the family and friends


----------



## ssmith (Aug 14, 2012)

*Praying for family*

We understand somewhat as we lost our 44 year old son to a massive heart attack in Feb. Leaves behind a wife and two children.


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 15, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2012)

Sad indeed. My Prayers are added.

ssmith, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are added to my Prayers as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 15, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 15, 2012)

I read about this and my prayer that the Lord will give peace and comfort to all.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.  Prayers sent for the friends and family.

Sorry about the loss of your son ssmith.  Prayers also sent for you and your family


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 15, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## gtparts (Aug 15, 2012)

So sad. Another reminder that we should cherish the time we have and those among us. Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tough news for this family....they are in my prayers


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 17, 2012)

gtparts said:


> So sad. Another reminder that we should cherish the time we have and those among us. Prayers sent for the family and friends.



I Absolutely agree


----------

